# Di2 Lite...



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

The mix of Dura Ace (_derailleurs_) and Ultegra (_everything else_) with Di2 shifters. About $1,100 less than the full Dura Ace Di2 on Trek's site. Is this a Trek thing or are other companies offering it as well?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

There are a couple of other companies that offer this modified setup. I believe that Giant was the first though, but don't quote me. They've been offering this for over a year and Felt has also been doing it for sometime now to.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks. I ride Ultegra now and I'm extremely happy with it so it seems like the way to go for the price difference if I decide I want to go with Di2.


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

*Felt F2 Di2*

Felt offers a complete package with Di2 + Ultegra on their 2010 F2.
The bike comes with Ultegra brakes, cassette and chain, everything else is Di2.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

di2 shifters, derailers, crank, cassette and sram brakes.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

2010 Felt Z2 was offering it too with Di2 and Ultegra cassette, crankset etc. But the 2011 Felt Z2 is all Dura Ace/Di2.


----------

